# How do I tell them without sounding snotty?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

The pet store I go to carries "Hedgehog Treats," but the thing is it has a bunch of stuff in it that should actually not be fed to hedgehogs, such as whole pieces of corn, dried raisins, etc.

How do I tell them it's not appropriate food and to not carry them anymore without sounding snotty? :/


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I would just flat out tell the manager that the food they carry isn't good for hedgehogs. Bring some print outs of actual websites/forums that say the food is not good for them. And maybe let them know of hedgie food that IS good for them to sell. The thing to really worry about is if they will believe you or care enough to change the food they sell. What pet store are you talking about, by the way?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I vote with my dollars. I know stores will always carry products hazardous to my health, my dog's health, my hedgehog's health, it is up to me to vote with my dollars and educate myself. I also point other hedgehog owners to this site so they can learn what's good and bad for hedgies. 

The pet store is there to make money. If its a mom & pop and you feel you have a connection with the people you can try a kind letter or talking to them but I would not expect the product to be pulled from the shelves. 

My negative opinion.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It's a pet store called Nature, they have 3 different stores throughout the Montreal area.

I've actually talked to the manager a few times, and he is a very nice guy.

What they sell at the pet store is usually not of poor quality (considering it's a pet store). For example, they do NOT sell Iams, Pedigree, etc products that you find in grocery stores. They only sell Royal Canin and other higher end products.

I saw that they had one of those commercialized "hedgehog diet" foods for a while, but recently they have not been stocking them... so either someone told them it is not appropriate, they found out themselves, or no one was buying them.

I was thinking of maybe printing out stuff from the IHA website... do they have anything on hedgehog diets and what is toxic for them? Because I feel like what I print out from this site will just be brushed off as this is a forum.

krbshappy71,
I would do that... but I just think about the poor uninformed hedgehog owners getting that for their hedgehogs and getting them all sick


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

you could send them an anonymous letter, drop in their mail slot after hours.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree an anonymous letter might be good. Something like:

I noticed your store stocks and sells "product". They are actually very dangerous to hedgehogs because of the whole kernels of corn and raisins, which are toxic. I'd hate to see any uneducated owner think they were safe and harm their pet. Myself and I'm sure many other hedgehog owners would love to see this potentially harmful product removed from your store.

Thank you,
A concerned hedgehog owner


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

It might be good to suggest a hedgehog diet. Example: "For proper nutrition combine Wellness, Blue Buffalo, and Royal Canin in an equal mixture." Suggest to the store that they set up a display of good foods and treats near the hedgehogs so that buyers can see this. The store will not only make more money selling expensive cat foods rather than cheap hedgehog food, but new owners will also get good supplies. It's win win.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

The letter might work, though I think face to face would have more impact. Maybe....
But if the manager is pretty nice, I'd just got ahead and bring in some facts about how some of the things in the hedgie food they sell isn't so good for them. Perhaps he'll listen.
who knows!


----------

